# West Carrollton Ohio sub needed



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one commercial property in West Carrollton Ohio in need of sub contractor. Please PM me your information and rates and I will get in touch with you. Thanks


----------



## SkyhawkSteve (Sep 14, 2010)

If still interested in sub for West Carrollton my contact info as follows

Steve Pratt
937-657-0136
[email protected]

Equipment:

2009 Ford F250
Snow Dawg 7.5
Snow Ex spreader


----------



## Swordfish3081 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey my company is in Miamisburg, which is right beside West Carrollton. Can do everything. I prefer to do a per push/salt price, but will do hourly also. Get a hold of me if interested, and we can talk about it. Thanks!!

Swordfish Lawn Service
Ben 
937-694-1932 (cell)
[email protected]


----------

